#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-08
<valorie> I am in Berlin indeed!
<valorie> mostly KDE, but of course Amarok as well
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-09
<cj> hey folks
<cj> valorie: you and Paul both?
<cj> is there anyone here around 18 who would like to join the WA state guard?  I've been asked to recruit two folks
<cj> we're especially looking for fit 18-year-old folks who want to carry rifles as part of the governor's honor guard
<cj> is Paul going to be back home any time soon?
<cj> he seems like the prime candidate
<valorie> cj, Paul is here?
<valorie> if so, first I have heard of it
